# hkskyline's 2017 in Québec City



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

For a piece of Europe in North America, head to Quebec City.

Chateau Frontenac was built to attract rail travelers in the late 19th century and continues to be a hotel today with 611 rooms. Previous distinguished guests included King George VI, Queen Elizabeth, Princess Grace of Morocco, Charles de Gaule, and Chiang Kai Shek. 









































































It is possible to enjoy lovely views of the St. Lawrence River for free instead of staying at the luxury hotel. The Terrasse Dufferin's wide boardwalk was built by Lord Dufferin in 1878.























































The best way to explore Upper Town is by foot, going into the side streets to peek at the architecture and restaurants.














































Along rue St-Louis, notice this cannonball lodged inside the tree trunk. Legend has it it landed here in 1759 and the tree has grown around it since.




































































































Edifice Price's 17 stories of art deco was built in 1929 and its top floors are used as a residence by the provincial premier.



















Place de l'Hotel-de-Ville is a nice modern square fronted by imposing historic buildings.





































La Basilique-Cathedrale Notre-Dame is historically significant,being the first cemetery in the city, where 20 bishops and 4 New France governors are buried.























































_More photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/quebec.htm _


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Very beautiful indeed. kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wonderful city! it feels like in Europe. thanks for these nice photos.
(PS) looks like a typo - Princess Grace of Monaco instead of Morocco?


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice shots of a delightful city.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

capricorn2000 said:


> wonderful city! it feels like in Europe. thanks for these nice photos.
> (PS) looks like a typo - Princess Grace of Monaco instead of Morocco?


hahaha nice catch ;p


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Lower Town was the old port area where French merchants traded, but fell into disrepair in the late 19th century, only to be revitalized in the 1960s. Now it is a busy shopping and eating district. The area is not so big so it is easy to explore on foot. With tired feet, pay for the funicular back uphill.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Quebec city :cheers:


----------

